# Some heartening news for those with high FSH my friends went down from 44.5 to 3



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I noticed a couple of posts recently by FS and Rusty where they were concerned about high FSH readings. I did post back as my readings went all over the place whilst I was cycling and I did cycle with an FSH of 12.5 which was higher than my clinic would normally allow ( 10 is their max). I just wanted to let you know about a friend of mine ( age 35) who has had extremely high FSH for the last year, most recent high reading (at Christmas) was 44.5 ! she was told that she was basically in perimenopause and that she would not be able to conceive with her own eggs and would thus not be eligible for NHS treatment. 
I explained as I and others have said in recent posts that I believe that stress is a major factor in FSH as I'm sure that used to raise my FSH. My friend made a New Years resolution to improve her diet, get a bit more exercise, reduce stress levels (and excessive hours) at work and she has finished renovating a house. She went for some blood tests last week prior to consideration of whether she could pursue donor eggs as an option. Imagine her and the consultants surprise   when her FSH came in at 3 !!!!!!!!!!!! and this has been checked again and the level is consistant. 

I wanted to share this with you as I thought it was an amazing result and maybe it is worth trying to get those stress levels down if you can, improve activity and diet. She isn't on any supplements besides pregnacare or pronatal and she hasn't had any other therapies. So good luck to you with FSH problems, I sincerly hope you too can get it down, however you manage it.
Dee x


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Blimey!  That's amazing!  I'd better ditch the bombay mix!


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats encouraging!
In December myfsh was 3.3
in January it as 13 and my clinic basically told me I had hardly any chance of conceiving with that fsh
(bearing in mind that there is nothing else wrong with me that i know of)
in February (I got tested again at GP)  its gone down to 10

I have made an effort with my diet and have not drunk alcohol since Dec
cut down coffe (have 2 a day) used to have about 6
eating brazil nuts (dont know if it works or not but they taste nice)
Tried to keep calm and not get stressed,  as like you I believe this is a big factor.
It doesnt help when I am scared of needles, never go to gp as never ill, and of course very nervous about this whole fertility thing.

so yes i agree that you can bring fsh down.


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Kizzy, a little bit of what you fancy .....................as they say............. so don't cut out the bombay mix completely ! trouble is if I start eating that ( or Jaffa cakes) the packets gone before I know it !

Kittyblue so pleased you have got your FSH down I did become pregnant on my IVF cycle where my FSH was 12.5 and am 33 weeks with a bean as I type (at 42.5 years old) so it can be done and I do feel miffed that the med profession get hung up on the odd + 3 or 4 over the dreaded 10...........I just think there are so many other variables they don't take into account. Like you - hate needles but fortunately the DP got quite adept and it made him feel more involved............after a shakey start   ( on his part)
Dee  x


----------

